# Is it just me or Does Konohamaru from Naruto sound like



## gifi4 (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it just me or Does Konohamaru from Naruto sound like Chopper from One Piece (Japanese voices from both animes)


----------



## mameks (Oct 24, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or Does Konohamaru from Naruto sound like Chopper from One Piece (Japanese voices from both animes)


It's the same voice actor.
http://myanimelist.net/people/128/Ikue_Ohtani


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 24, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, was curious about it, googled it but came up with nothing but other people basically asking the same question.


----------



## Minox (Oct 27, 2010)

Closed upon request.


----------

